# Can Stress Cause Loose Stool?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think Pips is stressed when she is at daycare. She only goes once a week, but when she comes back she has loose stool. I thought it was the treats she was being given (I think she has a chicken allergy), but I have been assured they are no longer giving her those treats. They also told me today that she spent a fair amount of one of the walks with her tail tucked under her (this is not typical behavior for her). I have a call into the vet, but I suspect stress??? :-\

Just as two quick asides...since I got home she is her lovable self - running all over, took a great evening walk, good appetite (I fed her ground beef and rice to be on the safe side), nose wet and not hot, etc. So I don't think sick?!

Also, she is on Taste of the Wild. Has anyone else had any loose stool issues with their dogs since the contamination of the plant and they halted shipment of their food????


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley has loose stools on our hikes. It only happens when she's been running around for a while and eating grass. Not sure why, but the activity seems to loosen things up. She's on TOTW (well, Primal raw for the time being) and has not had loose stool issues since the other food was recalled. The tail tucked does sound like a sign of stress. Maybe she is overwhelmed by the other dogs? You could try having a dog walker come by once a week instead of daycare.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

It was definitely more of a leash walk and less of a hike, so that can't cause the loose stool...although she very easily could have been eating grass!!

She has been going to daycare one day a week for the past 7 months, so I don't think it was her being overwhelmed by the dogs...we have an amazing dog walker the other 4 days, so maybe I'll just rearrange my work schedule and move to 5 days with him....

What is primal raw? We have also been investigating moving to a RAW diet and I'd love any info/feedback you might have.

Thanks!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

pippa31 said:


> What is primal raw? We have also been investigating moving to a RAW diet and I'd love any info/feedback you might have.


Primal brand raw formula is the lazy, easy way of doing the raw diet. Unfortunately, that means it is also more expensive. We currently have Riley on the chicken formula while she recovers from an injury. Here is a link to their frozen formulas:

http://www.primalpetfoods.com/product/list/c/7

It has a solid 5-star rating on dogfoodadvisor.com:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/primal-dog-food-raw-frozen-formulas/


----------



## Racer (Apr 23, 2012)

I think stress can cause the loose stools. From what my daycare told me (they own V's and a lot of V's happen to be at daycare), some V pups can have loose stools all the time. 

Racer was on Orijen originally and he soft served all the time. I eventually switched him to Acana and it has helped. 

Canned pumpkin (not the condensed kind) is supposed to help out with loose stools.

He now gets pumpkin every meal. But every now and then still


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We had to take Skyy twice in the last 2 weeks to the vet with severe diarrhea. She is on TOTW, I do not know if it had anything to do with the food, she had a lot of tests done, but the vet could not find the cause.
Skyy just finished 2nd course of antibiotics, so far everything is fine and she is still on TOTW.


----------

